# Super Mario 3D World VS Super Mario 3D Land?



## CR33P (Jun 26, 2014)

Which one should I get???
I know 3D Land costs less but I'm probably just going to get one since they're basically the same. 3D World has wonderful graphics but it's two times the price of 3D Land. I've never owned one of these types of games in the past year so I'm not sure if it's a handheld thing or home console. 

What should I choose?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jun 26, 2014)

3d world has the cat suit. And the triple cherry powerup thing


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 26, 2014)

3d world cause cats.


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 26, 2014)

I haven't played it yet, but 3D World looks way more fun. Having more characters to select than just Mario and Luigi is nice too. M&L don't even have anything unique to them in 3D Land.

Apart from that, the camera in 3D Land is annoying. I died more from falling into some pit due to the camera giving **** coverage than I died from fighting bosses.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 26, 2014)

I know that lots of people prefer 3D World because of the cat suits (which are kind of fun), and the graphics look a lot better in my opinion. That's just down to personal preference though. 

Played my friend's 3D Land game for a bit, and I have to agree with Reindeer that the camera was kind of annoying. It wasn't that much of a big deal though, and I could probably look past it.

Overall I'd say that they're both pretty good, but I prefer 3D World.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 26, 2014)

3D world is better


----------



## JCnator (Jun 26, 2014)

Super Mario 3D World essentially made Super Mario 3D Land outdated. Not because of the cats, but the overall gameplay felt more complete and fun, especially when you have up to 3 friends joining the fray. There are much fewer stages that repeat compared to the older 3DS installment.


----------



## CR33P (Jun 26, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Super Mario 3D World essentially made Super Mario 3D Land outdated. Not because of the cats, but the overall gameplay felt more complete and fun, especially when you have up to 3 friends joining the fray. There are much fewer stages that repeat compared to the older 3DS installment.



yeah but i'm going to play it alone most of the time


----------



## oath2order (Jun 26, 2014)

3D land was awesome


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 26, 2014)

Get 3d land first, as long as you don't play 3d world, you will love it


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 26, 2014)

3D World is better in every category, literally nothing I can think of that Super Mario 3D Land has that 3D World doesn't.

Get 3D World.


----------



## chillv (Jun 26, 2014)

3D World is like 999,999x better than 3D Land. If you're looking for a rather underwhelming experience, go for 3D Land though.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 26, 2014)

3D World forsure


----------



## chillv (Jun 26, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Get 3d land first, as long as you don't play 3d world, you will love it



I played 3D Land before 3D World was even announced and felt it was crap. I only gave it a second chance and thought to get hyped for 3D World. 3D Land is okay to me now, but I feel like it is worth missing out on. There's no redeeming quality about 3D Land that makes it something you must have. It's level design is so simple with no actual "idea" to any of them. It's almost like a 3D version of the New Super Mario Bros. games. Like sure, they are fun, but they don't introduce anything that makes them a must have for those who have played Mario since the old days. The only reason why I like the New Super Mario Bros. games is because they were my first 2D Mario games.


----------



## Capella (Jun 26, 2014)

3d world is way better


----------



## Solar (Jun 27, 2014)

3D World because it has the best character of all time:


Spoiler: spoiler because it's a spoiler



Rosalina <3


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

I haven't played 3D World, only 3D Land. I can say without a doubt 3D World is probably better as 3D Land just didn't feel good to play. (This is coming from a guy who prefers consoles over handhelds.)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 28, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> 3d world has the cat suit. And the triple cherry powerup thing


and the Super Leaf which is a power up in Super Mario 3D Land.


----------



## n64king (Jun 28, 2014)

3D World is way better. But really 3D Land is groundbreaking for the system, so either game you wont be disappointed. I literally think 3D Land was my favorite handheld Mario land game ever. Beating out the past 20 some years worth of them aha


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 28, 2014)

3D Land I played for 10 hours and returned it with no regrets. Didn't particularly enjoy it and the levels were mostly tiny and - I found - boring. And the endgame levels didn't add enough to warrant collecting every star coin for.

3D World I bought just for it being multiplayer and have had much more fun with. Am currently aiming to collect all the green stars and enjoying the later levels enough to say "We need 30 more stars to progress, let's go!"


----------



## n64king (Jun 28, 2014)

I agree that 3D World made Land outdated, even for 1P it feels like the WiiU game makes the 3DS one feel last gen almost...

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I digress, 3D Land still redefined Mario on a handheld if you ask me. It's way better now than it was ever before. Sorry but Mario 64 DS was a mess.


----------

